# Resin dust and metal shavings everywhere ... (PIC OVERLOAD)



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Some of you guys enjoyed the previous WIP i did with the mini shooter so i decided to snap some quick pics of the process with my DKC Ergo.

Hopefully, the pictures will tell the whole story ... I'll add some brief annotations with the pics.



*So This is what i started with, 8mm 6061 T6 DKC Ergo with Blue C-Tek material. *



*Extruded aluminum is not perfectly straight, so i surface grinded the surface on a 4"x36" belt sander with VSM Ceramic 120grit. *



*Time to clean up the rest of the frame on the 2"x28" horizontal belt grinder.*



*Clamped one side of the C-Tek, drilled through a 1/4" hole for the standoff/screw.*



*Setting the height gauge for the counter sink. *



*C-Tek is countersunk to 45 degrees for the screw insets. *



*C-Tek scales are attached to the frame, ready for rough stock removal.*



*Turning on the dust collector .... is a MUST!  *



*Dust ... dust everywhere. This stuff is nasty, the resin is some kind of epoxy/acrylic and it becomes VERY soft when it is heated. Tip - Make sure you water cool the C-Tek or else it will warp.*



*Rough stock removal done, time to remove the scales and shape the front of the handle. *



*Carefully grinding away the excess materials *



*Ready for rough contouring. *



*Roughly contoured on the slack belt, i will then use the dremel to shape the overall handle. *



*120 grit, and 220 grit for shaping. *



*Wet sanding the C-Tek to 400 grit by hand .. very long and tedious work. *



*Sanded to 400 grit with scotchbrite abrasives. *



*Results ...  *



*Starting to look like a slingshot ... finally, ready for final sanding with a satin finish. *



*Polishing hardwares for a machined finish, the abrasive is a fine pieces of scotchbrite.*



*Hardware with fine machined finish.*

Urrgh .... to tired to carry on. I'll finish the frame tomorrow and upload some final pics.

Hope you guys enjoyed viewing the process.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazing mate! :wub: :thumbsup:

Soon you'll be rich by selling those dust :neener:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i dont mean to get girly, but i love that color of blue, that alone makes me want that slingshot. great work, your skill amazes me.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not normally a fan of synthetic materials (apart from latex of course) but have to say that this is one stunning slingshot !!! Just LOVE the honeycomb effect.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's some good looking material.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Whaaaat?

To tired to carry on?...jezz what a Cliffhaner lol.

I bet it will look like a Killer. Awesome Material.

Btw, cool, your Name is written on your Dust-Collector heh?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Danny, thanks for taking the time to document the process of this awesome slingshot. Great work so far. That c-tek material is alien.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

WWoOoAaAaAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Fucking - A. Looks stinkin' stunning. I look forward to the pics of her all done up.

And yes, thank you for all the build pics. It's a lot of fun getting a peek in the process.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Amazing mate! :wub: :thumbsup:
> 
> Soon you'll be rich by selling those dust :neener:


Thanks man, yeah ... only if i could use the dust somehow. 



> i dont mean to get girly, but i love that color of blue, that alone makes me want that slingshot. great work, your skill amazes me.


I'll take some pics of this handle material, visually, it looks amazing in different angles under the sun light, stuff looks like it's 3D when you rotate it around.



> I'm not normally a fan of synthetic materials (apart from latex of course) but have to say that this is one stunning slingshot !!! Just LOVE the honeycomb effect.


Thanks!



> That's some good looking material.


Yeah.. interesting stuff for sure.



> Whaaaat?
> 
> To tired to carry on?...jezz what a Cliffhaner lol.
> 
> ...


It gets tiring after couple hours, better to take things slow 



> Wow Danny, thanks for taking the time to document the process of this awesome slingshot. Great work so far. That c-tek material is alien.


Thanks B!



> WWoOoAaAaAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol ... 



> ****ing - A. Looks stinkin' stunning. I look forward to the pics of her all done up.
> 
> And yes, thank you for all the build pics. It's a lot of fun getting a peek in the process.


No problem man, quick snap shots are easy .. i just have to remind myself to bring the camera along with me.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looking amazing! Great workmanship! Awesome material! Going to be a beauty!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I have "0" experience with C-Tek, but that stuff looks awesome. I really dig that blue. Top shelf work, sir.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Very high-quality work and really great materials. I envy you having the ability and tools to work materials like that -- you're entire worlds beyond my limited reach.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wow that is one sweet shooter


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Great work Danny! You get a hold of all the best materials.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks amazing!!! But what a lot of work .... (That's lazy me thinking about doing something like that ... then quickly rejecting the idea!)

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful work man, I want to say ta you are one of my inspiration on this forum, the way you work is SO CLEAN and THOUGHT OUT, like nothing ever goes wrong (of course I don't know that, just assuming, ).

I would love to learn how to work the aluminum like you :bowdown: , I think its time to start getting some tools. I you don't mind me asking, could you tell me how do you cut your frames?

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

They should have a "Want This" button on the forum.  Looks amazing Danny.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> They should have a "Want This" button on the forum.  Looks amazing Danny.


I AGREE! WANT ONE TOO!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow Danny you make beautiful shooters, and you make it look easy which I know it is not easy, proper equipment or not.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a terrific shooter I anticipate seeing completed.

Too, that blue c tek would look incredible with a translucent or clear core. Hello Hrawk? Hrawk?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

So much hand craftsmanship with the power tools. I always admired machinists and how they make the tools sing. All that effort payed off with a splendid piece of work. Well done man. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much, excellent and generous Master, makes me dream. :wave:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Looking amazing! Great workmanship! Awesome material! Going to be a beauty!


Thanks CO, i just finished the frame. Need to take some photos now .. 



> I have "0" experience with C-Tek, but that stuff looks awesome. I really dig that blue. Top shelf work, sir.


It's quite a new material made by a company called Composite Crafts, check them out if you want some more info. 



> Very high-quality work and really great materials. I envy you having the ability and tools to work materials like that -- you're entire worlds beyond my limited reach.


Thanks.



> wow that is one sweet shooter


Glad you like it ... it's still unfinished though. 



> Great work Danny! You get a hold of all the best materials.


It's always interesting working with new materials, it makes it more enjoying making slingshots IMO.



> Looks amazing!!! But what a lot of work .... (That's lazy me thinking about doing something like that ... then quickly rejecting the idea!)
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hah ! i'm with you Charles. I still have like 4-6 frames i've started that i started, but never really finished ..... maybe one day.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> that blue c tek would look incredible with a translucent or clear core. Hello Hrawk? Hrawk?


that is a great idea !


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Done.

Sanded the scale and frame with 600 grit, and then i buffed the C-Tek with some white compound.

The slingshot surface has a 120grit, and 600grit finish. The idea of this finish is that the deep 120grit grind lines are below the surface, and the 600grit is on the top leaving a clean satin finish.











Now it's time to sling some 3/8" steel!

Thanks for looking,


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Done.
> 
> Sanded the scale and frame with 600 grit, and then i buffed the C-Tek with some white compound.
> 
> ...


Magnificent. Love it. In fact the aluminum gives some reflective light that shows off the beautiful blue of the C-tek.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome work Danny...always a great finish and look to your work! Lovin that C-tek!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Another winner,You do some fine work Danny! I always look forward to your posts


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Yes it is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Nice work!!!Great photos!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunning mate! Stunning.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that thing is a beauty. its so awesome , you should patent that slingshot and everything about it !


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



> That is a terrific shooter I anticipate seeing completed.
> 
> Too, that blue c tek would look incredible with a translucent or clear core. Hello Hrawk? Hrawk?


Hah ! thats what i was thinking when i started making it. Clear acrylic core would of looked amazing...



> I you don't mind me asking, could you tell me how do you cut your frames?


My frames are cut out on a waterjet machine.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

A beautiful looking slingshot that you made there Sir.

I think all the others have already about all that can be said, so i will not bother repeating all their accolades.

Other than someone definitely should enter it in slingshot of the month.

Cheers Allan


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a beautiful piece of work. Very impressive. The honeycomb effect looks just stunning.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice  i look on ebay those honeycomb aluminium mesh, but they are to expensive sending in my location. But you have great success here!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I LOVE that hex handle. Looks stunning.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's fantastic, awesome in every way!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

perfect, no more adjectives needed..


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> They should have a "Want This" button on the forum.  Looks amazing Danny.





Emitto said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > They should have a "Want This" button on the forum.  Looks amazing Danny.
> ...


na a buy now is what i say !!!

cheers

danny0663 thats out of control so cool !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh man that c-tek looks fantastic, looks flawless good your new creation :wub:


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wicked Danny, wicked!!


----------

